# Is a 5 gal too small?



## lkfishy (May 13, 2012)

I have had a 35 gal fresh water tank for over a year now, and I have always been interested in getting a saltwater tank. Unfortunately my house is too small for two big tanks, and I don't want to get fid of my freshwater.
So my question is:
I have a 5 gallon hex with filter and and light that is not in use, and I was wondering if I could make it a saltwater tank for one small fish and maybe a shrimp or two? I would love to have one royal gramma and a small living reef, or rock. But I know nothing about salt water tanks . I feel like starting with a small one could get me knowledgable before I get to have a big one in the future. 
I could use a fish/shrimp/coral recommendation too. I would love to have a little piece of the ocean on my kitchen counter  Thanks!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

5g is a bit on the small side. When you figure out what your actual wter volume is once you have the correct amount of Live Rock, its pretty small. And no fish that I am aware of that is sized for that small of a tank. On the other hand, hermits and or shrimp and maybe a couple of Mushrooms might make it in there. And as far as getting your feet wet with a 5g being a Salt Water tank, its harder to keep salt water in a smaller container. Once the water takes a dive, it gows south in a hurry, and you have to keep an eye on those parameters. the bigger they are, the more stable the water is, and thus easier to take care of.


----------



## lkfishy (May 13, 2012)

That makes sense... Even just a little live coral and a shrimp would be cool but it sounds like maybe I should just be patient and wait for my salt water tank. Thanks for the fast response.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Maybe Sexy Shrimp would be worth considering in a 5 gallon.


----------



## lkfishy (May 13, 2012)

Those are really cool  I think it would be worth trying after I do a little more research. I work from home so I am up for the challenge if it requires a lot of maintenance, I think once it all came together it would be worth it. I think I will get together everything I need to set up a little reef in there and hopefully I will be able to maintain it to the point where I can add shrimp, and I don't kill the coral. An anemone would be sweet too. Any beginner coral recommendations?


----------



## lkfishy (May 13, 2012)

My boyfriend and I talked about it and were getting a 15-20 gal to set up a nano reef  Can't wait!


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

That's great!


----------



## Joseph28 (Jun 5, 2012)

so excited!


----------



## LSUNurse (Jun 4, 2012)

I love my black and white ocellaris! They are full of personality and reef-safe (I believe). I think most LFS will okay 1-2 in a nano reef. Good luck!

And sexy shrimp are awesome! They are funny to watch. The Harlequin shrimp is quirky and interesting also.


----------



## lkfishy (May 13, 2012)

We are definately getting an ocellaris, and a green clown goby and maybe one other small reef fish + inverts. We ended up getting a 20 gallon long tank for our kitchen counter  It is currently cycling and I cant wait for it to be done! The only thing I still need to buy is a light fixture. Here is a pic :


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Much better size for the fish you planned on getting.
:cheer:


----------



## lkfishy (May 13, 2012)

Thanks  I made a trip to my lfs today just to look at fish and coral and I fell in love with the tiny 6 line wrasses they had. He told me that my tank would be fine for one, and one ocellaris clown so I think those are the fish we are going with. My goal is an anemone someday for the clown but we'll see how it goes once the cycle is complete. 

We also picked out a very small healthy banded brittle star to be on hold for us when we are ready. The guy told us that they are really hardy and would work well in our tank because they won't get too big. I love his color pattern and we really want a star, is this a good choice?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

*w3*w3*w3


----------



## lkfishy (May 13, 2012)

Yay!


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

20 gallons sounds like a good choice... now where will the next tank go....


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

snail said:


> 20 gallons sounds like a good choice... now where will the next tank go....


*rotating smile


----------



## lkfishy (May 13, 2012)

Haha I know right. Our kitchen counter was the only spot left. After seeing it set up with just sand and rock my boyfriend already wants a bigger reef...he wants me to convert our freshwater but I'm sticking up for my current fishes


----------



## Ranger (May 20, 2011)

Some folks will say the tank size is to small for a Anemone, I believe the thinking behind it is since the tank is small if it goes for a walk about it will trample over other Corals, but then again you can get 1 which sits in the same place for years, so if you get 1 it may be something to keep an eye out for, they need good light also.

If you are getting Clownfish buy 2 so they can pair up but remember they don't need an Anemone, mines seem to love sleeping in a chunk of Cheato Algae I have and Ive heard of people buying fake Corals that look like an Anemone and they have went there to live.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Ranger said:


> Some folks will say the tank size is to small for a Anemone, I believe the thinking behind it is since the tank is small if it goes for a walk about it will trample over other Corals, but then again you can get 1 which sits in the same place for years, so if you get 1 it may be something to keep an eye out for, they need good light also.
> 
> .


I disagree totally here. Most get to be 10-12" in diameter, and at that point it doesn't matter if it roams the tank or not, in a 5,10 or even 20g tank, it will be the tank, it will touch darn near everything in it. Thats why its not advisable to get one.
There are a handful that will fit in a 5g tank, Max Mini comes to mind, possible a Condi Nem.


----------



## lkfishy (May 13, 2012)

The guy at my lfs said we could get one for our tank once it was established and the water quality was good and consistent. He said that we could get one small that was compatible with our clown and when/if it got too big we could bring it back. But this is future talk, gotta get fish and coral first!


----------



## phil_n_fish (Nov 19, 2011)

That tank will be great with a small piece of live rock and a coral frag if you use a good <7500K light. I wouldn't put a fish in it but any crab would do. Shrimp might have trouble molting if iodine levels get too low. It will look great as a saltwater green house with shrooms and any small photosynthetic coral. Maybe a tiny goby like the size of a finger nail will be good.


----------

